# Our haunt video



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Created this as a tribute to the dedicated friends and actors who help me every year. My build crew rocks also. Anyhoo, have been busy trying to get reorganized from this years escapades...so have not even been able to lurk.

Can't wait to browse again...okay, who am I kidding, I am gonna explore some of ya'll's posts....I am an addict.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a freaky bunch of people!

They look fantastic and certainly worthy of tribute.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome, awesome awesome! I love the theme, the costumes and makeup were great! Looks like you all had a lot of fun! The ring master's costume with the top hat was my favorite.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome! we share alot of the same style of haunting..loved the vid


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy indeed.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

lots of cool costumes there! love the light twirlers!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Eh...it's ok









Wow...just WOW! I wish I could go see it in person.
Freaks and Flames. I can't even come up with the words to do your show justice.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for your kind comments. I am trying to get the walk through video of the haunt done but Holidays and work has slowed me down a tad. And if you can make it we do not exclude. We like fellow haunters to swing by and help us get better!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I can tell your having way to much fun there. Great job.


----------



## Old Crow (Nov 10, 2009)

That was so awesome. I kept stopping the video to see the details of the ringmaster. And the fire twilers - what a fantastic touch! It looked like so much fun. Looking forward to viewing your walk-thru video.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Some very talented people there! Looks like a great time!! Great work! I want to live in your neighborhood!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Very cool indeed!!
excellent cuts on the vid!!


----------



## Uncleanspirit (Dec 1, 2009)

Great tribute. Looks like everyone had a blast!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome! The fire bolos were a great touch.

Very cool music for the vid, too. Never heard of Zombie Girl, I'll have to check her out. I thought it was the Genitorturers for a minute.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on the video. Everyone looked like that had a great time! I also love the music, so thanks for letting us know who the artist was. Looking forward to seeing more videos from you.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

your neighbors must hate you. this is some what really cool


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

*Our neighbors*

Our neighbors set up lawn chairs and watch the people run away screaming, it is pretty funny to see the audience set up each year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That sounds like fun. I'd be right there with them.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome haunt, I love the theme!!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks y'all for bumping this thread, I'd forgotten about this video. Love it.

Babes, fire, gimps, and a hot Domme-looking ringmaster. This is definitely a California kind of Halloween. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

eet is de best!!! I love the fire bolos too!


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Okay, holidays and all have set me back a bit. I SWEAR I will have a walk through video up sometime soon. Thanks for the bumps and the compliments. The Minions love the praise.

We also have a fan page on Facebook if you want to see pics.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Late surfer here, after the holiday, break, now getting the itch so here I am...

Awesome haunt you ran, all the live "carn-evil" actors were skilled, enthusiastic, and looks like they enjoyed themselves...almost too much...


----------



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

It creeped me out. Nicely done!!!


----------



## Hauntlord (Jun 30, 2007)

Loved the vid...Looks like a good place to check out.:voorhees:


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Okay, I got the walk through done. I also added a HD version, am pretty new to YouTube so hopefully it is as HD as I wanted. Thanks for all the praise and this year I know the video will be much better...

Walk Through





HD version





Oh, and if you like it give me a positive post on the you tube, would really appreciate it. I hope to get the year before's video up, too. Just a matter of time...


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Great video! Just wish I lived close enough to see it in person


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

We have been doing some practice promo video..here is one of our characters in our haunt this year as a child...meet Biter.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Absolutely inspirational! I just love what you did in 09 and can't wait to see your 2010 setup. 

Now, have to go learn how to twirl some fire... hehehe ...


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you. We are pretty excited for this year and it seems like Halloween is just around the corner (yup, craziness). I will post more as we go. Hope to do another filming day early June and I still have footage I am working on from the last one.

Mostly, I hope they do inspire. We are still pretty new to this and we love learning from others and seeing what they are doing.

Cory


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Very creepy video, nice job.


----------

